# ITT: Ulcerate worship



## gunch (Feb 15, 2012)

At this rate they might dethrone Suffo and Decrepit Birth in my heart.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 15, 2012)

Such an amazing band. Love them. Don't get nearly the appreciation they deserve.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 15, 2012)

Ulcerate is beyond words. imo, they've perfected the craft of death metal...they've gone beyond "riffs" and created the perfect soundscape of the apocalypse.

aaaaaand here's a cover I did of We Are Nil 




oh yeah, and here's one of my favorite songs:


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the shit out of these guys [in a non-gay way ... most of the time]!!

Great music, and together with deathspell omega and altar of plagues my favourite post-apocalyptic band.


----------



## gunch (Feb 15, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Ulcerate is beyond words. imo, they've perfected the craft of death metal...they've gone beyond "riffs" and created the perfect soundscape of the apocalypse.
> 
> aaaaaand here's a cover I did of We Are Nil
> 
> ...




The backing track strangles your guitar but that was pretty beastly. What tuning do they use, B standard?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 15, 2012)

drop B, at least on EIF and DOA


----------



## Might-is-Right (Feb 15, 2012)

Was just talking about these guys today. Very unique band that should be getting alot more attention. Top notch!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh you're the chap who did that cover! I actually got you to send me your tab after seeing that. Not been able to learn the whole song though.  Cheers for the tab anyway. There aren't many tabs for their songs around.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 15, 2012)

im a fan!


----------



## gunch (Feb 15, 2012)

Scattered Messiah said:


> drop B, at least on EIF and DOA



Tits.  

As soon as I can get the parts to my Charvel she's going drop B.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 to this thread...

ulcerate is one amazing band... every release has been fantastic, but i kinda feel that nothing will top Everything is Fire


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 15, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh you're the chap who did that cover! I actually got you to send me your tab after seeing that. Not been able to learn the whole song though.  Cheers for the tab anyway. There aren't many tabs for their songs around.



yeah, that's the only one that's done (with slight mistakes). Somebody on Rivers of Gore started an "Everything Is Fire" tab, but it's not much. I really want to learn Withered and Obsolete, some of those riffs are unfathomable.


----------



## gunch (Feb 15, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> +1 to this thread...
> 
> ulcerate is one amazing band... every release has been fantastic, but i kinda feel that nothing will top Everything is Fire



For sure dude, some many crushing and neck breaking riffs.

Destroyers of All is sort of a once every so often listen when you're in the mood, like Gorguts's Obscura. Whereas you can spin Erosion of Sanity _ad 
infinitum _and not get bored, like Everything is Fire.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm still getting into Destroyers Of All but I can recognise the talent. The drummer is immense.

They played round the corner from me a week ago, I didn't know and missed out. :'(


----------



## adrock (Feb 16, 2012)

these guys are so fucking good, they're one of my favorite "metal" bands. the dynamics of their songs really make them stand out. a perfect blend of Neurosis style atmosphere, and straight up evil metal.

and i know this is a guitar forum, but being a drummer, i have so much respect for Jamie. i could write paragraphs about him, but i'll just leave this here instead:


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 16, 2012)

Fucking Great Band! Hope to see them some day.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm seeing them in less than a week! I am PSYCHED!!!!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 16, 2012)

Some of the guys at riversofgore did a pretty good tab of Destroyers of All, which I've been working on a bit more lately.

Really fun song to play


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2012)

Can people post some tabs?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 16, 2012)

as soon as i'm sure enough I'll post my destroyers of all tab


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw this thread and was excited to see some people know these guys!

One word: Atmosphere.

Very unique, I need to learn to riff like them


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 16, 2012)

adrock said:


> these guys are so fucking good, they're one of my favorite "metal" bands. the dynamics of their songs really make them stand out. a perfect blend of Neurosis style atmosphere, and straight up evil metal.
> 
> and i know this is a guitar forum, but being a drummer, i have so much respect for Jamie. i could write paragraphs about him, but i'll just leave this here instead:





im glad someone else said it before me
jamie is super solid behind the kit, i know a lot of people say its mostly just fills, but i've always viewed them as creative phrases


----------



## GTailly (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey man thank you for making this thread!
Ulcerate are insane. I always loved their sound.


----------



## veshly (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome band with a great sound. Love the dissonant parts, counterpoint, and the heavy as hell parts. I always get chills after the buildup near the end of Caecus. Respect for their drummer who also had a huge part in the recording and mastering of the albums, too.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw them live two days ago now. Holy shit...

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Loomer (Feb 24, 2012)

Also; Both guitarists use Alnico Warpigs!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Discovered these guys about a year and a half ago. Nice to see they're being appreciated but idk about questioning the Suffo throne. I mean, Breeding the Spawn.... you can't beat it.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2013)

Any of you guys hear anything about them releasing an album in 2013?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome band! I'm more of a fan of their earlier stuff (huge morbid angel fan, loved the groove they had on the earlier E.Ps) but an earlier post nailed it; it's the perfect soundtrack for the apocalypse! Such an insanely tight band and super stoked to see a kiwi band doing so well internationally.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 21, 2013)

@silverabyss - I've heard rumors of a new record dude! And I'm so fucking psyched for that because Ulcerate has become a band, in my eyes, that really pushes things to the next level. I mean, these dudes kick some serious ass. I gotta say though, extremely addicted to that song Omens off of Destroyers of All. Such an awesome song. Totally underrated though! The whole band is underrated. I've seen them twice now. Once at Maryland Deathfest and another in NYC on their tour with Tombs. Such an awesome show. If I'm not mistaken, after that NYC show they got their van broken into and someone stole a shit ton of their equipment :/


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah, they're planning to release a record this year.
On youtube you see Jamie, their drummer, jamming over some (apparently new) material.
And I read somewhere Jamie, stating that this album will be the most ugly/violent up to date.

[So I am hoping for a bigger contrast of brutal and athmo, greater variance of speed and ofc dissonance en masse 

These guys are, next to DSO the main reason why I started a band - maybe we'll get to record our first song in a few months...


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Yeah, they're planning to release a record this year.
> On youtube you see Jamie, their drummer, jamming over some (apparently new) material.
> And I read somewhere Jamie, stating that this album will be the most ugly/violent up to date.
> 
> ...



Hell yes.



Decapitated666 said:


> @silverabyss - I've heard rumors of a new record dude! And I'm so fucking psyched for that because Ulcerate has become a band, in my eyes, that really pushes things to the next level. I mean, these dudes kick some serious ass. I gotta say though, extremely addicted to that song Omens off of Destroyers of All. Such an awesome song. Totally underrated though! The whole band is underrated. I've seen them twice now. Once at Maryland Deathfest and another in NYC on their tour with Tombs. Such an awesome show. If I'm not mistaken, after that NYC show they got their van broken into and someone stole a shit ton of their equipment :/
> _
> youtube_



I'm starting to listen to The Destroyers of All a lot more recently, The Hollow Idols is my favorite track.

I just can't get over their odd sense of harmonies and chord voicings, all the while weaving something that evokes such bleak hopelessness, balefulness and beauty at the same time.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I approve of this thread. Everything is Fire is a modern masterpiece and they are one of the best live acts I've ever seen. Amazing band!

Destroyers of All is awesome as well no doubt, a beautiful album; but there's just something about EiF... I could hear it as a string symphony somehow...


----------



## RobPhoboS (Mar 11, 2013)

Bought Everything is Fire last night from bandcamp site, frigging hell - monster album !


----------



## DLG (Mar 11, 2013)

After signing with Relapse Records in late 2011, this week Auckland, New Zealand-based death metal horde Ulcerate will enter hometown MCA Studios to record a fourth LP.
Ulcerate&#8217;s founding drummer Jamie Saint Merat states, &#8220;After almost exactly twelve months of exhaustive work we are now in the final stages of preparation for our fourth album. This week we enter the studio to track what has become a violent, monolithic piece of work.&#8221;
The yet-to-be-named fourth opus from Ulcerate follows two albums on Willowtip Records -- 2009&#8217;s "Everything Is Fire" and 2011&#8217;s "The Destroyers Of All" -- not to mention the 2007 Neurotic Records debut "Of Fracture And Failure." The following press release was also issued about Ulcerate:
"The band downs wave after tumultuous wave of dissonant riffing and a nonstop barrage of leveling, technical percussion with organic brute force and otherworldly discordance, topped with a purely disdainful, guttural lyrical attack. Their brutally-charged, sinister death metal bears an innovative, blackened edge resulting in a catastrophic concoction not dissimilar to Mitochondrion, Mithras, Portal, Glorior Belli and Deathspell Omega.
"Ulcerate has toured with extreme metal heavyweights across all of New Zealand, Australia and heavily across Europe alongside the likes of Nile, Krisiun, Decapitated, Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide, Grave, Corpus Mortale, Svart Crown and others, and even assaulted North American audiences for the first time with several shows around and including 2012&#8217;s annual installment of the massive Maryland Deathfest."
Catch Ulcerate live on the following dates:
4/11/2013 Rising Sun - Auckland, New Zealand w/ Rotten Sound
4/12/2013 Bodega - Wellington, New Zealand w/ Rotten Sound
Ulcerate's lineup consists of:
Paul Kelland: bass/vocals
Michael Hoggard: guitars
Jamie Saint Merat: drums


----------



## HL7DS (Apr 4, 2013)

So much waiting for them to tour Europe...


----------



## HL7DS (Jul 11, 2013)

New album in September!!! Preorders already available from Relapse Records

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08749254.43371.179496312082727&type=1&theater

ULCERATE - 'Vermis' Album Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jul 11, 2013)

18&#8364; shipping says I'll think about ordering my third shirt from them for a week, but the album will be preordered for sure.
Best news of a very busy day ... I only hope the bass won't be as ""drowned" as in the last album. the rest they said sounds better than tDoA - I have very high hopes for this album.


New Portal
New Svart Crown
New Altar of plagues
New Gorguts
New Ulcerate

sounds like a brutal, great and dark year to me


----------



## Perihelion (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a feeling Gorguts and Ulcerate will be at the top of my favorite albums list this year.


----------



## kchay (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm ashamed I have not heard of them until now and they're from New Zealand.
Why are all the good bands hidden in the middle of friggin' nowhere?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 12, 2013)

Preordered their upcoming album on gold vinyl yesterday. The Destroyers of All and Of Fracture and Failure are great albums.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jul 12, 2013)

I personally enjoyed EiF a tad more than tDoA, the latter just seemed a bit random/bland to me.
Though the athmosphere is great, it felt a bit uninspired at placec, there only were a few sections that really made me go "holy shit" - still a good album though.

Looking forward to this, odered the shirt plus LP


----------



## Somnium (Jul 12, 2013)

Ulcerate are just too damn amazing. New Gorguts is already enough, but new Ulcerate too? ALL DAT DISSONANCE. Just need Vildhjarta and Sickening Horror to drop their new records, and I will be in a very dark, bleak, and awesome place. New Axis of Perdition would be ....ing god-tier, but I think that's a long shot.


----------



## gunch (Jul 15, 2013)

BE ADVISED
HYPE LEVELS AT CRITICAL


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jul 18, 2013)

Aw Yeah ...
This will be the soundtrack for my journey through the north of canada 

-> newe trailer


----------



## gunch (Jul 19, 2013)

HHHHNG

As if Hoggard couldn't get any more totally ....ed up and eerie with the riffs

Is it just me or did they tune down to A#?


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.mediafire(butt) .com/download/tr5a7nai8x3w3co/Confronting_Entropy.mp3


----------



## DLG (Jul 31, 2013)

sup dudez


----------



## gunch (Jul 31, 2013)

Simply incredible.

Someone knock me out until 9/17 please.


----------



## Perihelion (Sep 9, 2013)

Metalsucks has put up a stream of Vermis.


----------



## diablo_man (Sep 10, 2013)

The new gorguts album is incredible, btw. Bit closer to Ulcerate's style now.


----------



## DLG (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't agree with that. Ulcerate are clearly influenced by Gorguts, but Gorguts doesn't write as linearly as Ulcerate do. The new Gorguts album, no matter how dissonant it gets, still has pretty recognizable song structures and themes/riffs that repeat. 

Ulcerate don't really do that. 

I prefer Gorguts because it's a more enjoyable listen, but I appreciate what Ulcerate does immensely, even though it's tough to spin the album twice in a row because it's so demanding to listen to, which is their intention.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 10, 2013)

Not hitting the stream myself. I'm waiting for my CD order to arrive.

I never have any problems in putting their albums on repeat...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 10, 2013)

Ulcerate always make me feel like that parts of horror movies RIGHT BEFORE something happens..even though you know its gonna happen, your skin crawls anyways...I like it when my skin crawls for 40-60 minutes at a time!


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 10, 2013)

youtube vids always just get buried in the stickied thread...

Check out the cover of Withered and Obsolete I just put up!



GP5 tab (still gotta finish the second guitar parts):
Ulcerate - Withered and Obsolete.gp5


----------



## abandonist (Sep 10, 2013)

This is very good. I don't think it's quite as cool as Destroyers, but it's right there.


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 11, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> youtube vids always just get buried in the stickied thread...
> 
> Check out the cover of Withered and Obsolete I just put up!
> 
> ...





Dude, this is amazing. Great job, thanks for the cover and the tab!


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks man! I just updated the tab last night, I've got both guitar parts transcribed now.


----------



## gunch (Sep 14, 2013)

Vermis >>>>> Colored Sands

fite me nerds


----------



## DLG (Sep 14, 2013)

you killed that eptaceros.


----------



## patata (Sep 14, 2013)

Transparent riffs,insane drumming.
I like it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 14, 2013)

I love Vermis. I think I even like it a tad better than TDOA.

Just received the vinyl...







The playthrough posted up there was absolutely amazing, respect!


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 14, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Vermis >>>>> Colored Sands
> 
> fite me nerds



I might have to agree with that.

*takes girly fight stance*


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Sep 14, 2013)

Vermis is sick, I love it


----------



## patata (Sep 15, 2013)

shitsøn;3727294 said:


> The playthrough posted up there was absolutely amazing, respect!



Playthrough?
What playthrough?


----------



## DLG (Sep 15, 2013)

eptaceros' cover


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll make it easier for him and repost 



GP5 tab:
Ulcerate - Withered and Obsolete.gp5


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 19, 2017)

Necro bump. 

This band just keep destroying. 

Anyone know what tuning Vermis or Shrines of Paralysis are in? Killer shit. Saw them live In Toronto and it was one of the best shows I've seen in decades.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty sure most of Ulcerate is in Drop B, could be wrong about the earlier stuff.


----------



## gunch (Oct 19, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Vermis >>>>> Colored Sands
> 
> fite me nerds



I changed my mind on this a long time ago


----------



## vilk (Oct 20, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> I changed my mind on this a long time ago


Good, because I read it and immediately felt like *WELL FUCK THAT GUY*


----------



## gunch (Oct 20, 2017)

vilk said:


> Good, because I read it and immediately felt like *WELL FUCK THAT GUY*



Vermis is... just okay compared to EiF and Shrines, I might even put it slightly below Destroyers of All. 

EiF and Colored Sands is a more even matchup IMO


----------



## vilk (Oct 20, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> I'll make it easier for him and repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, I mean this in the most complimentary way possible when I say this playthrough is just totally disturbing to watch. Part of the reason that I and I think most guitarists enjoy playthrough videos is because we vicariously play along, imagine what it would be like to play it. That Ulcerate had this totally unique and abberant style and technique that I've never visually seen before mixed with watching it left-handed on a 7 string guitar with 6 strings makes it an almost nonsensical entertainment experience. 10/10 A++


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 23, 2017)

vilk said:


> Ok, I mean this in the most complimentary way possible when I say this playthrough is just totally disturbing to watch. Part of the reason that I and I think most guitarists enjoy playthrough videos is because we vicariously play along, imagine what it would be like to play it. That Ulcerate had this totally unique and abberant style and technique that I've never visually seen before mixed with watching it left-handed on a 7 string guitar with 6 strings makes it an almost nonsensical entertainment experience. 10/10 A++



haha cheers man! glad to spread the joy of visual guitar mindfvckery


----------

